# 70th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards will be Wednesday, October 17th,
at GrillSmith's.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn it!!! 
I want to be there again!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Denahue said:


> :sad:


Same thing. :sad: :sad:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

didier said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > :sad:
> ...


Didier... besure and let your friend know he is welcome at the LSB....

You know.... THE BASTARD THAT DELIVERED YOUR BOMB! :lol:

He's already a bastard.... he might as well be lazy and smoke with "US".... hahaha


----------

